# Looking for an avian comic



## Takeruy (Feb 16, 2021)

It's definitely a gay yiff. don't remember much of it except it was not Brogulls. But it gave me the same vibe. The first scene was a shower scene I think. Maybe it was army-ish? And I think it was in black and white


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 16, 2021)

The only b&w army-ish comic with avians I'm aware of is Avania but it's not yiffy


----------

